# CDT shots



## Davymax

When is the best time of year to give these shots and what is the dosage that should be given. I have a ram, two ewes and lambs born in april/may 2012. Thank you.


----------



## finnsheep

Now, for sure. Tiny lambs should never be given vaccines like CD/T because they have naive immune systems. The mother's colostrum, assuming she was well-vaccinated, acts as a temporary vaccine to protect against the diseases she has immunity towards. Definitely don't give it within the first couple weeks of life- it's debated, but everyone agrees by three or four months they should have their first round, and it is probably quite safe for 4 week old lambs.

If a lamb is vaccinated after getting adequate colostrum, the antibodies from the vaccine compete with the antibodies from the colostrum, effectively canceling each other out.

Give Mom and Dad theirs now, and then give another dose about three weeks later. Do the same for the lambs. Thereafter, give a booster to all once a year. It's a good idea to boost whenever there's an injury. In the future, vaccinate your ewes a few weeks before lambing if possible, and vaccinate the lambs about 4-12 weeks after birth. I would recommend discussing this with your vet, because the exact schedule will depend somewhat on the risks for your particular operation. Also, if you have lambs that got little or no colostrum, be sure that you ask your vet about vaccine schedules for them. Colostrum is incredibly important to a lamb's health and survival.

I believe the dose is 2 mL (cc) no matter the weight and age of the sheep. I always give it SQ, in the hairless area behind the armpit (NEVER in the armpit). A small lump may form there, which is generally a reaction to the vaccine and is very common. Abscesses should not occur. I like to swab the area with iodine before injecting but as long as it's clean, it should be okay without the scrub.

Ideally, you should use a new vial each time you vaccinate, and not allow the vial to sit in the fridge for a month before using it again. Some will say that it doesn't matter, but it's not accepted veterinary practice, and at the very least it can leave questionable immunity, which for me personally, is not worth saving $8. Don't stick dirty needles back into the vial, and keep it well-chilled. If it heats or freezes, even if it was never used, it should most definitely be thrown out. 

You can probably buy enough vaccine to do your small flock from your vet. That way you won't need a 25-dose carton for a half-dozen animals. I'm at the point where I basically use up two vials every time, so I just buy entire cartons.


----------



## Plowpoint

I disagree and got my advice from a Vet who has sheep and it has been something I have done for a few years now. The CD&T vaccine has drastically cut down my lamb losses and has certainly not caused an increase, but everyone has their methods and reasons why. Anyway...

I give my lambs 1 cc of CD&T on their first day of life, and I give a booster 6 weeks later. For the ewes, I give a 5cc's at lambing time (because they are in the pen) and then give them a 5cc booster again at shearing time, which is a little bit longer than 6 weeks, but again they are in a position where I can administer it.

To save time, and again at my Vet's recommendation, you can mix BoSe and CD&T and so I do for the lambs at birth. 1cc of each mixed for a single injection. It is not a big deal with just a few sheep, but for a flock of them, it makes a major difference in time.


----------



## Barn Yarns

Ive never read anything more than a 2cc dose for sheep... no matter the age or gender. Ideally, the dose should be given within 30 days of lambing. you then only need to booster the lambs in 30 days.
If none of your animals have had it, then give a dose now, and another in 30 days. you then give annually.
its a subq shot, btw.


----------



## finnsheep

Plowpoint said:


> I disagree and got my advice from a Vet who has sheep and it has been something I have done for a few years now. The CD&T vaccine has drastically cut down my lamb losses and has certainly not caused an increase, but everyone has their methods and reasons why. Anyway...
> 
> I give my lambs 1 cc of CD&T on their first day of life, and I give a booster 6 weeks later. For the ewes, I give a 5cc's at lambing time (because they are in the pen) and then give them a 5cc booster again at shearing time, which is a little bit longer than 6 weeks, but again they are in a position where I can administer it.
> 
> To save time, and again at my Vet's recommendation, you can mix BoSe and CD&T and so I do for the lambs at birth. 1cc of each mixed for a single injection. It is not a big deal with just a few sheep, but for a flock of them, it makes a major difference in time.


If that is what works for you, by all means keep doing it. My vet's program works for my animals. There can be a crazy difference in colostral antibody levels and how vaccines work for each sheep and sometimes your area and management situation. That's why I always recommend talking to a vet. 

I have adopted bottle lambs from people who vaccinate very early, after the lamb got lots of colostrum, and they have been sickly and poor doers, especially early on. Other bottle lambs without the vaccines have done very well- from the same person, same lambing period, just no vaccinations so early. Obviously that's not a scientific basis, so I am speaking based on my very limited knowledge of sheep immunology and what I have discussd with sheep veterinarians.


----------



## Callieslamb

I try to vaccinate the adults 2- 4 weeks before lambing. I do everyone at the same time. The lambs are done at 4 and 8 weeks give or take a week. I use 2 cc per my vet.


----------



## Laurie J

We vaccinate with CDT and Bose at 1 week and 3 weeks. 1/2 cc of each, both times. Works for us. They are also banded and receive ear tags at the 1 week vaccination.


----------



## finnsheep

One thing I forgot to mention is: don't give less than the recommended dose on the vial unless instructed to do so by your vet. Otherwise, there may not be sufficient immune response and the sheep may not be fully protected. For Bar-Vac CD/T, the dose is 2 cc no matter the age or weight of the animal. Other products may require a higher dose, but I have never used these personally. This is something that is especially critical during the initial series. Unless you get titers for them, you really have no idea how immune they are to the diseases you are vaccinating against, and it's usually best to play it safe and give the full dose on schedule every time.


----------



## LibertyWool

I prefer to follow the directions provided by the manufacture. I use Bar-Vac CDT and this is their instructions:

Sheep and Goats: Using aseptic technique, inject 2 mL subcutaneously. Repeat in 21 to 28 days and once annually.


----------

